# Egg donation implications counselling



## Blueflower (Apr 12, 2015)

Hi! Our clinic recommended seeing a counsellor about the implications of accepting donor eggs so I went along today and she asked for background info. She asked me some questions about my thoughts but it threw up a lot of issues about resentment and unfairness. She only asked me a few questions about what we'd tell the child, what we'd tell our families etc and then recommended I come back again with DH to do the formal Implications counselling where she has a list of things to ask us. Has anyone else had this please? I was wondering what sort of questions there will be. The consent forms from the clinic mentioned things like our potential child being able to contact the HFEA when they are 16 to check that their boyfriend/girlfriend isn't a half sibling!


----------



## MadameG (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi Blueflower,

Sorry that today has been a toughy for you. I'm not in your position but thought that this part of the hfea website would be useful for:
http://www.hfea.gov.uk/23.html

Wishing you the best of luck xx


----------



## Blueflower (Apr 12, 2015)

Thank you, I'll have a look!


----------

